# My gf new build.....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good lookin bike! Hope she enjoys it. Btw where did ya get that ball/hook on the back i like that alot. U plan on adding some more purple anywhere?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No that is all the purple it is getting she wanted the racks and stuff but I said absolutely no lol......the ball is from tractor supply along withe the hook and I just put them together


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a nice looking set up. She should do well with those zillas. I love the black Diesels on the camo. Don't let her show your 300 up


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I noticed an axle paddle,,NICE!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks nice! I need to show my little brother the paddle....he'd probably put one on his.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah and for my lil 300....it hasn't been rode in like a year lol but the brute is a different story lol


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Aw now Tonka, let her paint purple what she wants purple! :bigok:

lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No because I could be driving it. We all know how brutes are.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

U scared of a little purple.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Not a little but a lot maybe now if it was pink I would rock the sheat outta it but purple makes me feel little like Elton John lol


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha ^^ true that


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Niiiiice...honda's are the best backup bikes!!! My gf loves it...but it's hard to ride 2 up...bogs a lot with the 29.5's. It's a beast with 1 person on it though


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah she loves this one I can pull the tires up a lil bit in the air to from a dead stop lol I couldn't believe it


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Now time for ryc swamp cabage next weekend


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mad brute you going to ryc we will be there in full force


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Be ther with about 20 people ready to party and get dirty.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

tonka whered you get the paddle @??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> tonka whered you get the paddle @??


If I know tonka he built it....dude builds all kinds of stuff

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Filthy hit the nail on the head as always lol I could make you one but I don't have a extra hub laying around


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice ride ....I'd put a little purple on the paddle ...might make it work better! ..J/K


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol no cuz then I would have to touch it up all the time I like the kiss theroy....keep it simple stupid lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

My fav part about the new hondas is the 4wd shifter! Curious how that camo will hold up, I've had horrible luck with camo


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

tonka is there a how to on how you built it? something i'd b interested in for the wifes bike.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No I just took 3in steel pipe that was 8in long and welded it to the hub then took angle iron just cuz it is a bit stronger and welded it at the end of the pipe.....the angle iron pieces are around 4.5in long a piece and there is 4 of them


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

So, how'd it do this weekend?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

love the paddle makes a big diffrence in the mud holes. we got them alot down here on sra bikes. hormells extreeme atv down here makes them for a good price.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is this paddle y'all are referring to and what good is it for? I also have a SRA.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's the one I did, but its "a little" on the extreme side....


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

U say extreme i say perfect placing!!! Ima be doin a slide on one for mine withing the next months or so, just gotta get off my but and do it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Her bike did great has a super super small leak in the air box I gotta find


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya gotta watch them grommets everywhere. I think i sealed mine pretty good but last rode with alot of water i had alittle water in there too


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i mean she can ride all day and have just the nipple at the bottom with some in it but still i cant find where it is comming in at to save my life.....no signs of it leaking anywhere


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> yea i mean she can ride all day and have just the nipple at the bottom with some in it but still i cant find where it is comming in at to save my life.....no signs of it leaking anywhere


all of our 2012's do it. 

My gf foreman does it, my friends foreman 500 does it, the 420 does it. Gets JUST a little bit, enough to fill the nipple...never any more.

My speculation is either the nipple doesn't seal well enough, or it's the gromet around where the snorkel goes in. That whole rubber piece needs to be sealed. But I sealed the 420 and it still leaks just a tad. I've tried RTV on airbox, epoxy on the snorkel, everything...I just dump it after every ride. I'm tired of trying to fix it! lmao


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

I build a paddle for my recon made alot of difference in deep mud & water kept up with the big 4x4 I miss the lil loud recon traded it 4 my brute I wish id kept it the brute will break u, but its like they say u gotta pay 2 play


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

If I heard this right....you traded a recon for a brute????


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ lol ya i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Musta been one bas azz Recon!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just seen a guy offer to trade an '05 650 sra brute for a fairly beat 350 rancher and $500 - some people get tired of wrenching. No matter how much we love 'em, the big bores are higher maintenance.


----------

